

Can pancreatic cancer really be “wiped out” in less than a week? Not yet… - foobacca
http://scienceblog.cancerresearchuk.org/2014/01/07/can-pancreatic-cancer-really-be-wiped-out-in-less-than-a-week-not-yet/

======
foobacca
A post trying to clear up some of the hype some journalists wrote about recent
research looking at pancreatic cancer in mice. The original press release was
discussed on hacker news:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7005169](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7005169)

